

Rails Translation made _(“simple”) - aurels
https://translation.io

======
fstephany
Can I use the app with another stack? I know i'll give up some niceties but
the app seems good enough to use even without Rails...

~~~
MichaelHoste
The GetText part is almost stack-agnostic and we already created some code
snippets to synchronize PHP and angular-gettext projects with success.

However, Ruby on Rails is our first target and we want to make it right before
going in every directions.

------
mtmail
Nice. The pricing model (per key, per month) looks innovative in that space.

------
frbayart
So cute !

